# Baiyoke 2 (BKK) v. Empire State (NYC)



## Danger! 50000 volts (Jul 14, 2005)

IMO, both quite similar in apperance, maybe the Baiyoke has some Empire Stateish features in its design, whats yer fave?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Although The Baiyoke is impressive, The Empire States is far greater by light years. This is the world's greatest skyscraper you're talking about!


----------



## satit28 (Mar 9, 2005)

even though Baiyoke is my country's tallest. I cant compete Empire. Like Wanch mentioned, its the world's greatest tower. and also one of the most influencial piece in the world..........................


----------



## Art Deco (Nov 18, 2005)

Baiyoke is a very impressive structure, but the results on this one should be as overwhelming as any poll that's been posted on this forum. _SHOULD BE_.


----------



## Art Deco (Nov 18, 2005)

From the recently re-opened 30 Rock (GE Building) Observation deck: Can you guess how tall the lit up building to the left behind the ESB is? (Answer below) 











Answer: The Metropolitan Life Insurance Tower, constructed in 1909 is approximately _213 m (or 700 feet) tall_ and is located ten blocks south of the Empire State Building on 24th st. and Madison Ave. Talk about being dwarfed, that building looks no taller than 350 ft. in the pic compared to the ESB and its actually twice that! Obviously, being further away only hurts its stature, but good grief!


----------



## Tazmaniadevil (Dec 23, 2003)

This is an unfair poll. Actually, the ESB should not be in any poll. It defines "skyscraper", whether you like it or not. And its image is about to become splattered all over the place again because the new King Kong movie is coming out around Christmas.


----------



## Art Deco (Nov 18, 2005)

I really wish this poll was public so we'd be able to see which people tried to vote _against_ The Empire rather than for Baiyoke, but did so without any explanation (if anyone does indeed do that, of course). You're just better off not voting at all on this poll.



> It defines "skyscraper", whether you like it or not.


So Powerful, Massive and Iconic. It's been nearly 75 years and its still among the tallest structures on earth... it's a hell of a lot more impressive when you can tally off all these skyscrapers with their height and then be able to stick *1931* next to it. The Empire State Building has built a Legacy and Legend so powerful that nothing that will ever be constructed can surpass it. It's so bulletproof, from anything and anyone. 

And I really don't intend to be arrogant when I say something like that and of course you see I'm all decked out in NYC pride, but read my posts and you'll see I am appreciative of all the great skylines in the world, have my reasons for believing Hong Kong is actually better than New York if they must be compared and think what Dubai is doing is historically fascinating. However, the above is also very true. You just can't be a fan of skyscrapers without giving this building its due respect.


----------



## rayman (Jan 11, 2004)

empire state


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

ESB, no contest possible.


----------



## MainDiish (Jul 11, 2005)

lol ..no comparison.. Empire State by far the most classic and most beautiful building in the world.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

This is a tough one for me, as those that know me well know how much I am obsessed about Baiyoke 

Its a tie


----------



## Danger! 50000 volts (Jul 14, 2005)

I can see peoples point in the fact that ESB is a design classic, and the first thing that comes into peoples minds if the word skyscraper is mentioned, but then so is the E-type Jaguar when it comes to cars, and I'd still choose the XKR, my dream motor!!!

I think the Baiyoke is also a modern design classic, even tho its already a very tall tower, its shape suggests even greater height, and as such it gets my vote.


----------



## Jim Koeleman (Nov 25, 2005)

Art Deco said:


> From the recently re-opened 30 Rock (GE Building) Observation deck: Can you guess how tall the lit up building to the left behind the ESB is?


I heard about it, "Top Of The Rock"!

It's great to see that a midrise building have a skydeck on top of it.


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

Art Deco said:


> From the recently re-opened 30 Rock (GE Building) Observation deck: Can you guess how tall the lit up building to the left behind the ESB is? (Answer below)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you think thats weird, you should check the BOC tower in HK. I thought the Chrysler was taller when I was looking at BOC next to its neighbor which made the BOC look short but I was amazed that it was actually taller than the Chrysler. I think ESB is better looking.


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES (Sep 25, 2005)

Come on, when you talk about ESB you expect to think about things like the Taj Majah, and the the Iffel Tower.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

ESB is lightyears ahead, no question.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The ESB wins without a doubt.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

ESB...........
gosh...


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Such a hard question...I'll have to go with the ESB.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Looks like there are some who voted for Baiyoke!!!!


----------

